# looking for land!!!



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey guys, i know this kinda post has been up a number of times but, im going to ask anyway. i am looking for some land to hunt for my dad, brother and myself. we are looking for some place to hunt, tree rats, rabbits, deer and mayb fall turkey. now we are not looking for any hand outs, we will help out around the property with what ever needs done, or maybe we could work out some kind of land lease. i dont know. i'm looking hard for some place to go, me and my dad never really got along and i finaly got him back into hunting and its kinda a way for us to bond i guess. and info of any kind is great thanks!

slick


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Slick, give me a shout. I have some land down in southeast perry county 
that borders wayne national. 60 acres


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

i have 189 acres for sale in harrison county


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

how much? send a pm


----------

